# Asian Carp in the News



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&q...=news_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCEQsQQwAw


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

On the news tonight, they interviewed a commercial fisherman out of Standish with one of his deckhand's holding about a five footer. Said they caught it in the upper sag bay. I'd say they're already here.http://www.wnem.com/index.html


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Little update http://www.freep.com/article/20100216/NEWS06/100216015/1001/rss01


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The grass carp that was caught by John in Standish is a species that has been here although not often seen.

The bighead and silver carp have not been seen in these waters yet. If they get into L. Michigan and can survive its depths and move to Lake Huron, it is possible that they could do what the walleye and salmon have done to the smelt and perch. Perhaps not by direct predation but through destruction of the necessary nutrition and habitat.

If the Oteam cares as much about this problem as it has respect for the Constitution, Michigan, Canada, and the other Great Lakes states better set their minds on handling this issue themselves or it will not get done.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

ridgewalker said:


> The grass carp that was caught by John in Standish is a species that has been here although not often seen.
> 
> The bighead and silver carp have not been seen in these waters yet. If they get into L. Michigan and can survive its depths and move to Lake Huron, it is possible that they could do what the walleye and salmon have done to the smelt and perch. Perhaps not by direct predation but through destruction of the necessary nutrition and habitat.
> 
> If the Oteam cares as much about this problem as it has respect for the Constitution, Michigan, Canada, and the other Great Lakes states better set their minds on handling this issue themselves or it will not get done.


IMHO Genny should send the national guard to close the locks.


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's a good article by 2 UofM Biologist's. I believe these 2 guys know what they're talking about.

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...ich.-don-t-over-react-about-carp-in-the-lakes

Really kind of surprised someone from that neck of the woods didn't post this one before.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Unfortunately the spread of non-indigenous species will continue, regardless of who is the Prez. Only hope is to try to get some kind of remedy after the fact, since we seem to have very little control on the initial spreading of the pests. We realize we have an issue after the horse has left the barn. Doubt if closing the canal would have stopped the fish as they were probably in before we knew it. Just try to keep low when you are motoring around, don't get socked in the head.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

redshirt32 said:


> Here's a good article by 2 UofM Biologist's. I believe these 2 guys know what they're talking about.
> 
> http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...ich.-don-t-over-react-about-carp-in-the-lakes
> 
> Really kind of surprised someone from that neck of the woods didn't post this one before.


Carp live in a variety of water temps. Point of fact. The great lakes region closely matches their asian origins. Seeing what they have done to the Mississippi rivers fishery. I really don't know what these two base their theory on. The evidence is overwelming. Closing the canal will halt the advance through the river. If they are allowed to invade in any significant numbers. They will alter the great lakes for ever. or until another species comes along and out competes them. 

ATB


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

But it won't stop them even if it is closed. "prayer fish" (people that think they are doing a good deed) ducks, geese. When they are only a couple miles away they're going to come on in. One way or another!

If you're not a bioloigist then I have the tendency to believe them over your theory. Don


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

*Cox: U.S. Supreme Court will reconsider temporary closure of Chicago locks to prevent spread of Asian carp into Great Lakes*

* By Barrie Barber | The Saginaw News *

*March 15, 2010, 4:45PM*

The High Court is expected to take up the legal debate Friday, he said.
Coxs office has asked the justices to close the locks to prevent the invasion of the voracious Asian carp into the Great Lakes. The court ruled against a temporary request in January, but hes more optimistic now because the justices have agreed to hear anew the plea for a preliminary injunction.
We view that as hopeful, he said. This time, the justices will have new information on environmental DNA of Asian carp in Lake Michigan and arguments the economic closure of the locks aren't as great as Illinois officials have contended.


http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2010/03
/cox_us_supreme_court_will_reconsider_temporary_closure_of_chicago_locks_to_prevent_spread_of_asian_carp_into_great_lakes.html


----------

